# More is better?



## bori (Nov 22, 2012)

The doctor currently has me receiving 100mg of Test Cyp injections each week.  Prior to starting TRT my level was around 260.  After 6 weeks on TRT my level came in around 660.  The doc wants to keep me at the same dosage.  I feel pretty good but I was thinking about adding a little myself each week.  I was thinking about doing another 100mg weekly of Test Cyp.  Do you think that would be OK?


----------



## coltmc4545 (Nov 22, 2012)

If you feel good where you're at why change? The higher you go, the more you have to worry about controlling your estro to prevents sides. Plus your endo's gonna wonder why you're at 600 after 6 weeks then all of a sudden you're over 1000 and either cut you off because he'll suspect you're self medicating, or lower your dose. I wouldn't risk it until you don't have to visit him regularly and then maybe think about a cycle if your diet and trainings up to par.


----------



## DF (Nov 22, 2012)

What brother Colt said.  You'd be pretty screwed on your next blood test.


----------



## Spongy (Nov 22, 2012)

How old are you?  I like to keep my levels at the high end of normal, and my doctor is ok with that.  If you want to add more, talk to your doc.  By self-medicating you are defeating the purpose of having a doctor in the first place.  A lot of times doctors need to to be taught themselves, so research, bring him articles, tell him you feel like ass at 600, etc.  If you want higher, then either stop going to a doc and TRT yourself, or talk to your doc about it.


----------



## Yaya (Nov 22, 2012)

coltmc4545 said:


> If you feel good where you're at why change? The higher you go, the more you have to worry about controlling your estro to prevents sides. Plus your endo's gonna wonder why you're at 600 after 6 weeks then all of a sudden you're over 1000 and either cut you off because he'll suspect you're self medicating, or lower your dose. I wouldn't risk it until you don't have to visit him regularly and then maybe think about a cycle if your diet and trainings up to par.



Cant agree more


----------



## transcend2007 (Nov 22, 2012)

Hey bori, this was great place to ask your question and as you can see you've received some responses from very experienced guys.  Do yourself a huge service and listen to them.

I have been on trt for 2 years.  It's very unlike you are completely dialed in at only 6 weeks.  It's critically important you take a long term view on your therapy as its a life time commitment.

You did not say if you are using an AI or hcg as they also will effect your overal numbers.  My recommendation would be to stay the course for a minimum of another 6 weeks. Like Cult said be more concerned with how you feel than about your blood test results.


----------



## j2048b (Nov 22, 2012)

stay were u are, as these guys said, with more come more complications, and having to add more crap to regultae those complications, at 200 test c e5d mine were above 1500, and sure i felt great, dont aromotize much, but with long term useage, what can it impact? not sure, but i do know my bl went thru the roof, and hemocritic levels were about 53, so just stay where u are, ride it out for 3 months and re asses after that!


----------



## cougar (Nov 22, 2012)

ColtMC is right,your Doc will see it and could cut back or even off.. Usely they will cut you back first,then if your high again he'll cut you off.


----------

